# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  EIDO Chiller

## wangzx

Hi Guys, Just rec'd news that EIDO will have a soft launch on their brand new design 4 ft Chiller/cooler by next week. Any idea where is it and what kind of selling price should be reasonable. If the price is good, I will like to get one. 
Rgds.... :Razz:

----------


## kelstorm

Hi Guys, Just rec'd news that EIDO will have a soft launch on their brand new design 4 ft Chiller/cooler by next week. Any idea where is it and what kind of selling price should be reasonable. If the price is good, I will like to get one. 
----------------
in fact, it is out already.. price wise.. i'm not too sure.. but quote my name when u go.. might be able to get a better discount.. hehehe.. just say referred by me...

they can be located at 
Blk 1003, Bukit Merah Central 
#06-03 Technopreneur Centre
Off:62789557/8

----------


## wangzx

Darth Kelvin,

What do you think the price to be reasonable for this local made, non compressor operated cooler? Below 1K or greater than 1K range? Just need some feedback as now a day chiller which can support 4ft priced only at 1.1K only (not TECO brand lah).

Rgds[: :Smile: ]

----------


## kelstorm

What do you think the price to be reasonable for this local made, non compressor operated cooler? Below 1K or greater than 1K range? Just need some feedback as now a day chiller which can support 4ft priced only at 1.1K only (not TECO brand lah).
----------------
wangx,
i guess most singaporeans here are skeptical abt locally made products.. honestly speaking, if the product works and serve the functions that it was designed to do.. i dun see why i wun pay for it.. must support support a bit mah.. i'm sure can get better service support coz it is not as well-established.. nevertheless, to answer your question, i dun mind paying up to $1.3k lor.. but like all ppl would prefer, the cheaper the better without compromising on the quality.. but i seriously doubt, it is possible.. nevertheless.. i figured up to $1.3k should be quite a fair deal.. as for the statistics of the product, till i get more info from my friend, i let u know.. alternatively, u can check with them...

i'm supposed to meet them today to talk abt this new chiller thingie.. but me tied up with school work..[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## wangzx

Well, I agreed we have to support local made products, also, True, most of the ppl dun mind pay a bit more for quality and support, but, as a new palyer in the market which old player, although diff tech used, are priced at a lower range. I think to win over the market share. EIDO should somehow be lower price that them. This is just personal view and how and what EIDO brand positioning is still up to them. Anyway, I feel 1.3K is a bit high for the product, SGD900 to 1.1K should be more reasonable level to market locally. Rgds.[: :Smile: ]

----------


## Tigger

Anywebby we can refer to to take a look at this product?

----------


## Marine

Wang,

I can get it at less than 1K. Probably between 900 to 1000. Let me know of you are interested. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Nick

Anyone want to mass order the eido? Then maybe got more bargaining power. Count me in if the price is right, ie. below 1K

----------


## kelstorm

try this
chiller

true wangx, but like u said.. the pricing it still very much up to them.. 

Ivan, i didn't know that u know them..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Marine

Hi Kel,

I'm a regular customer of Hong Leong. So that fellow will offer me below 1K when the stock arrive. 

[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

if i'm not wrong.. it should be the size for 3ft and below.. while this new product is for 4ft...i just spoke to my friends, who are in the firm itself, that while they can't confirm the price as yet.. but they can confirm with me that it will be above $1k at least..[: :Smile: ]

----------


## wangzx

Trigger, 
Their webby : www.eido.com.sg, the model showed on 3 feet. Heard that the 4 ft model is diff. and nicer and come with a built in pump. Can go down direct to their firm and take a look. There got one display set there.

Nick,
Mass purchase, I like that. Dun not can get the same dealer price or not. I ask them when I meet him. [: :Smile: ] 

Ivan,

Kel is right, what avail. in the market now is for 3 feet only which cost around $800- I think. New 4 feet model is still not out in the market yet and most likely will cost more than a K. Hope can get less than a K with the promotion period. 

Rgds

----------


## Marine

Is this 4 ft eido is compact enough and less than a K. I will get permission from my wife to buy it. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

compact?? Ivan.. kindly define conpact.. dun tell me that u gonna put this inside a cabinet?? the chiller will heat up leh.. and the temp inside the cabinet will increase..i would advice u leaving this outside, if u are planning to put this inside the cabinet.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## wangzx

Ivan,
Size of a normal PC UPS and weight of one PC CPU. Compact enough? Frankly speaking, my ideal size, weight and operating cost (long term). [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

Ivan,
Size of a normal PC UPS and weight of one PC CPU. Compact enough? Frankly speaking, my ideal size, weight and operating cost (long term). [ :Grin: ] 
----------------
i have seen the size of it.. it is slightly bigger than the 3ft one.. like what wangz had mentioned.. weight, operating cost is more impt.. if a small one consumed 500W while a big one consume 300W with the same parameters.. i rather go for the big one.. coz after a while, i'll get used to the size while the consumption is constant and continuous..

----------


## Marine

Actually, I saw a micro-chiller in aquatechnic few months ago when I first visited that place. The size of the micro chiller is very compact about 2 palm sizes but it can only support about 20 gal of water. 

So far, i did not commit to get any chiller as I believe more compact size chiller will be available in the market soon.

My reference for compact size is like a size of soccer ball. Hope this technology advances will make this possible.

By the way, I have seen the EIDO chiller for 3 ft. Actually the design is very simple. It applies the 1st &amp;amp; 2nd Law of Thermodynamic and Heat transfer theory to achieve the cooling effect. The items in the chiller comprises, cooling fan (about 16 Watt), cooling fin (about 5 fin per side), pump...etc. Basically, how it works by suction of air to the cooling fin and the cooling fin cools the water and water being circulated by the pump. I did a study during my last semester in heat transfer and found out that the efficiency by this method is merely 60%. And 40% is lost to the surrounding. Not so effective.

The other typr of chiller uses compressor &amp;amp; condenser to do the work. The efficiency is much better about 85% but higher power consumption than the one mentioned above.

Anyway, it all depend on individual to decide. For me, I will prefer to get a compact size and lower pwr consumption will do. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

well, ivan.. to be honest, i'm sure that all of us are looking towards a micro chiller that can meet our requirements and at the same time, have low consumption of energy.. but i doubt the technology is up to that stage yet.. and even if it does, it should be very ex.. sigh.. guess we can't have the best of both worlds..
[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## wangzx

Hi Ivan, I have no link with EIDO but just to share my view. Compare the compressor/condenser vs the thermodynamic menthod. I believe that the thermodynamic e-consumtion will be much much lesser (correct me if I'm wrong)hence, this will reduce very much on the daily operating cost. As abt the size, most compressor/condenser chiller usually big and produce high heat and don't forgeting the higher maintance cost. The smaller size I seen is the China made chiller, white in color don't no what the brand, start with H I think. Cost abt $1.3K for 4ft model. As compare to EIDO again, size, weight, maintance cost will be much lower. People like me live in small HDB flat, size, heat, e-comsumption are very impt. factor NOT forgeting the MOST Impt. factor of all to lead me to purchase is the COST of the unit. With this I still stand me point, the EIDO chiller market selling price should 1K or below. 
Rgds  :Smile:

----------


## Marine

Sound good. Can anyone of us update each other once the EIDO 4ft chiller is out in the market and of cse, let us know the price. I'm keen to get one too.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

Hi Ivan, I have no link with EIDO 
*i have direct contacts with them.. if wanna buy in bulk.. let me know.. i see what i can do..*

The smaller size I seen is the China made chiller, white in color don't no what the brand, start with H I think
*wangz, the chiller that u see is from Hailea.. from china.. but for quality wise, i'm not so sure...*

the EIDO chiller market selling price should 1K or below. 
*well.. at the end of the day, the pricing is still very much up to them.. they have their expenses to pay.. yes.. cost will be a factor to buy a chiller.. but i rather look long term as in if it cost more but uses less electricity, i think i will benefit in the long run.. and if i'm not worng, it is an environmentally friendly system.. and does not use inert gases to reduce the temp..but seriously speaking.. below 1k.. i seriously doubt it will happen.. but perhaps with bulk purchases??? u never know*[ :Grin: ]

----------


## wangzx

Kel, count me in if you can get it below 1K. [: :Smile: ]

----------


## Marine

Kel,

Do you have a chiller for your tank now ? :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

unfortuately.. i returned the prototype and the sample to EIDO leh.. sigh..  :Sad:

----------


## kelstorm

wangx... u want 1 only if it is below $1k?? sigh.. look like me have to use my charm.. hahaha.. but doubt it will work leh.. hahaha.. but no harm trying hor.. hahaha[ :Grin: ]

----------


## wangzx

Kel,
Well.....believe all of us in this forum you can do it!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## Tigger

Hi,

This EIDO chiller does not work on the coollant refrigirant technology. It works with the concept of fan cooling. At these type of price, izzit worth it?

----------


## Marine

Frankly, as I have mentioned earlier, the concept use by this EIDO 4ft is simply heat transfer theory i.e use a fan to generate wind towards a attached coolinf fins and the tube run around the cooling fan to achieve the cooling effect for the water. Very simple theory.....but this product (i believe) will use much much lesser energy than the condenser/ compressor type. However, the cooling will not be that great as compare to the condenser/ compressor type. But come back to the point, as long as it can support its product specification i.e. to support 4ft tank and with less energy concumption, perhaps it worth buying.

----------


## tawauboy

this chiller should based on solid state heat pump that operates the peltier effect.
the fan does no directly cool the water.
what happens is that there is a sandwich of 2 types of semiconductor material and ceramic material.
when current is applied to the sandwich, it will cause a temperature difference at the 2 dissimilar semiconductor materials.
so you get heat to move from one end to another resulting in 'cold' and 'hot' sides.
the 'cold' side is attached to a cooling block where the aquarium water is passed through, so cooling the water.
the 'hot' side is attached to cooling fins (heat sink) and fans are used to provide 'forced' air cooling.
the temperature difference between the 'cold' and 'hot' sides is aroung 60 deg C.
so if your tank water is about 25 deg c then the fins will be around 85 deg c.
and these devices are quite power hungry.
you need to check the power consumption figure of this type of chiller and compare to the conventional compressor chiller.

----------


## kelstorm

ok.. in that case, let's take orders first and i see how i can bargain for u guys.. but i would like to say this first... no promises abt the amount of discount.. and if u have any conditions like price.. pls put in brackets like this.. e.g: kelvin (price less than 1.5k or something like that)..

1.
2.
3.

----------


## Nick

1. Nick (less than 1K)
2.
3.

----------


## Nick

Suggestions:
Why not open this at the classifieds instead? I'm sure there are people who are into planted tanks interested in the chillers as well. Planted tank people may not come to the marine forum.

----------


## kelstorm

i'll do it.. then compile the list.. pls confirm on that list instead.. so that i dun have to switch both posts[ :Grin: ]

----------


## joestoys

the..... which chiller would a 6ft tank use???

----------


## Nick

This particular model we are looking at is for a 4 ft.

----------


## Marine

Wangzx,

Have you bought your EIDO 4ft tank chiller ? How much is it ? And what is the power consumption for this model ?

----------


## wangzx

Not yet lah....stock will only be in this coming Thur or Fri. Cost at $1250/- if per order 5 units (ref. to Kel's msg)They qoute me a bit higher as I only get one unit. Will try again to meet Kel's price. Power consumption at 288Watts (AC to DC) and gross weight at 20K, size and look like a Mini Computer Tower Casing. Go down to take a look and ask them to explain more details to you on the comparision on power consumption aginst other compressor chillers.......

----------


## kelstorm

Ivan, go down to take a look if interested.. yes, have them explain to u and answer all your queries lor.. then if u want, we can compile the orders...

----------


## Marine

chiller cost only 1 K........ha ha ha [ :Grin: ]

----------


## wangzx

Hi Marine, what to U mean by chiller cost only 1K? You can get this model for only 1K? Petmat selling at 1380/-.

----------


## kelstorm

yeah.. what u mean by that???

----------


## Marine

US Dollar lah.

----------


## wangzx

Hmmmm......If U are willing to paid US$ 1K for this model....Do let me know lah.......I will be so PLEASE to advise U that I can sell U one unit with an offer price of US$ 900 include GST with free delivery (Singapore Only), exchange rate at 1.7 only... :Evil:

----------


## Killerwhale

Interesting. So did anyone of you buy this chiller ? I'm thinking of getting a chiller in the near futue. So just want to find out now, what brand is value for money.

----------


## wangzx

Ya....I brought....and is in operation for almost a week now. If you ask me how is it? Just can comment that still can't meet my expectation yet.....I set the temp at 25oC and the unit only can achieve at 27oC when light off and day time with room temp at 31oC, my tank temp. only can maintain at 28oC......and this unit is always been on since day 1.....hope this mth. PUB bill dun rock sky high......anyway, I already feedback to the supplier and there will look into it and let me know the outcome. Will try for another few days and see how lah....[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## Killerwhale

How big is your tank ? And why don't you set at 23 deg, so that it can reach 25 ? I'm no expert in chiller but just give my worthless cents of words. I'm not too sure about its limitation, so my remarks are just common sense. I might be wrong. :Angel:

----------


## wangzx

My tank size is 4x1.5x1.5ft. Per spec.This model should be able to support at 24oC easily...but seem that this unit is not working properly I think. Anyway, the supplier has agreed to change another new unit and will see if the model works. 23oC seem too low for my reef. The best temp should between 26 to 28oC. But ofcos' as long as the water temp is below 30oC will do for marine tank which most of tank operate with colling fan usually at 28 to 30oC....Rgds

----------


## vinz

[edited]

Nvm, found my answer in another chiller thread. [ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## Phang

Hi,

New to this thread... so wanna check about this eido chiller (4ft)..
Concern is that if MHs are used, can the chiller still cool the water down to 25-26C???

Understand that there is a min ambient temperature for this chiller to work....

----------


## wangzx

Phang, if you are using MH lighting. Assumed your tank is same as mine 4x1.5x1.5 ft.. My ans. to U is that don't go for this brand. I using 4xFL and the lowest temp. can reach is at 26oC and room temp must be at below 30oC which, hardly have a chance unless rainning whole day. Currently, my tank temp. stable at 27oC with a cooling fan support. Don't forget that my this unit so far never stop operating (run 24hrs) unless rainning day. Anyway, TECO 240 is cheaper that this brand which perform much better and I believe the PUB consumption should also be lower compare the time period when chiller is on.

----------


## mv3i

hi everyone ,

i was reading the post on the new eido chiller ... i reckon that you are all looking for a 4 ft chiller ... and HOPEFULLY below 1K .... i hope so too ....
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

anyone knows how much the EIDO 3ft chiller ( mine is only 3ft tank) is going for ? rating ?

if the prices and rating are quite similar , i can join in to get the 4 ft one too .... thanks guys

----------


## wangzx

3ft. model is around $800/- but if you are targeting your water temp at 25 to 26oC., I will strongly advised you get the 4ft model for your 3ft tank. Rgds

----------


## ZeRoC00l

Am currently using the 3ft model for my 3 ft tank. 

Normal days Raining / cloudy days
Tank temp: 26 - 27 25 - 26 degrees

As for heat load: 6X 20W FL [X 10.5 hrs], and a filter

It's ok for most lower temp plants.

If you got spare cash, go for the BIGGER one

----------


## wangzx

There will be a diff. operating the same model in SW tank. Usually SW heat load will be higher due to LR, sea bed and Power head. If you can hit 26~27 in FW then you have to add 1 to 2oC up in SW. Just my comments.

----------


## Phang

> ----------------
> The smaller size I seen is the China made chiller, white in color don't no what the brand, start with H I think
> *wangz, the chiller that u see is from Hailea.. from china.. but for quality wise, i'm not so sure...*
> 
> ---------------


The Hailea chiller is actually the product of Aquamedic and hailea venture... heard that the parts are from Aquamedic ... pretty strong reputation for quality...except only &amp;quot;made in China&amp;quot;...

----------


## wangzx

Hmmm....tell me what products now a day not from China. I think 80% of the goods in this world come from China. Only label diff. but from market info. that Hailea chiller don't have techical support locally and when operate after 6mth. will have minor problem like sound.....never the less, the design/colour is much nicer that TECO.

----------


## Phang

Wangzx,

I think if we wait a while more, the technical support would get back better.
Actually Haileas are pretty popular overseas...my friend who travels abroad says that they are well marketed...and are popular alternatives to TECO..
even here in Singapore, cos I was quoted 1.5k for a 1 HP... for 1 1/4 HP...1.75k..

I think the price for a 1 Hp Hailea could only get you a RA 680...

The major problem with us marine guys is simply that once we hook up MHs into our systems....what was usually enough becomes overloaded....

Was sharing with a LFS recently about my upcoming project... told me that a 1 1/4 Hp would be a much feasible choice...

I sometimes wonder whether a EIDO could ever be enough for a marine setup... simply cause most reef guys would upgrad once they are successful with what they are keeping...
A good example : ME!!!!
[ :Grin: ]

----------


## wangzx

Hi Phang,

Haileas Chiller use to be very affortable two years back. 4ft model only at 900+ but now, the price just shoot high. Frankly speaking, with that price, I will choose for TECO model as it proven to be realiable and consumption is low for years. EIDO, support is good but I still think the current 4ft model should more for 3ft marine tank (FW plant tank should not be an issues). I using EIDO 4ft model currently and with hot weather, it only can achieve 27oC w/ operation 24hrs a day never stop so far. Ofcos' when raining day will hit 25~26oC. Not forgetting I got a cooling fan supported. I'm also think of update my lighting system to MH, if i do, this means that I need to change my current chiller to TECO as with the MH heat, I don't think EIDO can support. 

Rgds

----------


## Phang

This is a very expensive hobby...
must spend on Metal Halides
with MHs, must have Chiller...
Still got tank , some more must have sump....

----------


## wangzx

Well.......let see the +ve side, you will have a mini ocean at home, you don't need to paid for diving trip, it relex your mind, create good fei-su for your home, you have a hobby that your wife/GF would not worried compare with hobby for other women/girls....[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## benny

> ----------------
> On 10/9/2002 1:58:25 PM 
> 
> Well.......let see the +ve side, you will have a mini ocean at home, you don't need to paid for diving trip, it relex your mind, create good fei-su for your home, you have a hobby that your wife/GF would not worried compare with hobby for other women/girls....[] [] [] 
> ----------------


Girlfriends and wives get jealous with anything that takes your attention from them...be it another woman, your car or your flame angel fish.

Sigh...sometimes you just cannot win.

----------


## Phang

Haahaahaa,

Make sure that your Girlfriends and wives don't visit these forums...

 :Razz:

----------


## kelstorm

yes.. just like what had happen to me... when my fiancee registered as a member and saw what is it that facinated me so much.. and got screwed... sigh..[: :Smile: ]

----------


## BFG

Hahahahaha.....Darth Kelvin kana caught![ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## BFG

The Dark Side can be controlled after all.....hmm[ :Grin: ]

----------


## wangzx

Return of the Jedi.......Ha Ha Ha.....[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

[ :Knockout: ] [ :Embarassed: ] bo pian lah.. Darth Kelvin have a future finance mistress, whom i need to respect, pamper, 'adore', 'worship', etc... if not, next time cannot get my 6ft marine tank for my new house.. hehehe[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

damned.. if she read that reply.. me's a dead meat!!!!! my ears gonna reach nirvana.. and i dun mean it to be like the late Kurt Cobain of Nirvana[ :Knockout: ] i probably might end up like him though.. [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## BFG

I sense a disturbance in the force.........

----------


## kelstorm

I sense a disturbance in the force.........
----------------
nah.. me still can cope with the disturbance.. small case..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Phang

Wait till she sees what you just post.... heeheehee..

Spoke to my GF about all this ( we guys reef crazy... they &amp;quot;where the attention I deserve from you&amp;quot; crazy ) thing and she was laughing and laughing.... 

Hey, btw... how did this topic about the eido chiller got to here???????

Haha... latest update... I got myself a 2nd hand Teco RA 680... now to meddle with it, spruce it up a little and ....

----------


## mv3i

Hi phang ,

read you just got a teco chiller , How much did you pay for that ? i'm looking for 1 for my 3 ft tank .... think 1/3 hp should be enough.... any more lobang ? 

thanks in advance :Smug:

----------


## VANAN

Hey guys...
How much does a Techo RA240 chiller cost...
does anybody noe??? thankx[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Phang

> ----------------
> On 10/19/2002 12:04:19 AM 
> 
> Hi phang ,
> 
> read you just got a teco chiller , How much did you pay for that ? i'm looking for 1 for my 3 ft tank .... think 1/3 hp should be enough.... any more lobang ? 
> 
> thanks in advance 
> ----------------


I got my at pretty good price... with some help from friends... If you ar looking for one for a 3 ft.. the Hailea ones (the smallest capacity) would be good... think you can get it at around $680 - 700 for a brand new one....

----------


## Marlin

Hi Phang,

- Kindly please advise where the $700 can be obtained from (address) ? and does this chiller able to support a 3 x 2 x 2 Tank ?

Thanks alot
Cheers
Marlin

----------


## Phang

Marlin,

Will PM you details...
The Hailea 1/4 HP should be able to cool up to 4 ft....
However without taking into consideration of MHs....

You can check with the Shop owner....

----------


## Marlin

Hi Phang,

- Thanks alot. You can PM me at 97647073. BTW what do you mean by 'MHs' ?

Thanks
Marlin

----------


## Phang

Hi Marlin,

I have PM you.... once you login... go to profile at thr top of these page...
click and read the private Message...

MH = Metal Halides...

----------


## mv3i

hi guys ,

i need some help ...

Basically, i'm running a 3x 1.5 x2 reef tank and running 1 x 150W MH and 2 FL ( blue and white) . total tank vlo. would be about 65 gallons or 245 litres and the sump is about 50 ( being kia su ) ... so looking at a 300 litres of water to cool to 26 C .

now , here some quetions ....

what size of hailea chiller do i need ? ( which models ) 
anyone got any sites or tech info for the hailea chiller ?
where to get them ?
and not forgetting , how much do i expect to pay for them ?

finally , what other alternatives ? Teco , Eido , Resun ........  :Sad: 

thanks for the help 

really appreciate .



 :Wink:

----------

